# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Presentan los proyectos de restitución territorial por el embalse de Soto Terroba

## sergi1907

Las obras de construcción de la presa de Soto Terroba, alcanza ya algo más del 65% de obra certificada y continúa a muy buen ritmo.





Aquí podéis descargar en Pdf la noticia http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...ontenido=21777

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/


11/28/11 a las 7:45
El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado el Acuerdo por el que se toma razón de las obras de emergencia para la estabilización frente a la erosión interna e impermeabilización del cimiento de la presa de Terroba (La Rioja), por un importe de hasta 1.650.000 euros.

Esta actuación se hace necesaria tras las intensas lluvias de este año en la cuenca del río Leza que originaron una avenida con puntas de caudal muy importantes y arrastre de abundante material vegetal procedentes de zonas ajenas a las obras de la Presa de Terroba, actualmente en ejecución.

Tras producirse un cierre parcial por obturación del desvío del río, se superaron los límites de desbordamiento del canal del desagüe de fondo con daños de menor consideración en el pie de aguas arriba de la presa.

Se hace necesario un incremento en las actuaciones de impermeabilización, para lo que se procederá a una inyección sistemática del cimiento y se reforzará, de manera definitiva, permitiendo la continuación de la construcción de la Presa de Terroba y su pantalla asfáltica de impermeabilización de acuerdo con el programa de trabajos establecido y la buena praxis.

El proyecto contempla la ejecución de una presa de materiales sueltos, con pantalla asfáltica, sobre el río Leza, entre los municipios de Terroba, a dos kilómetros aguas arriba, y Soto de Cameros, a dos kilómetros aguas abajo.

----------

